# Concerned after 20 wk scan. :(



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Just had my 20 wk scan today and am left feeling very worried about one of my little ones.  

Good news is that Twin 1 is fine and it looks like we're having two little     

On Twin 2 the Sonographer was unable to see all four chambers of the heart. Two could be seen but she couldn't see the other half. She said that Twin 2 was lying in a funny position and she even refused to turn over! The sonographer didn't seem too concerned just that Twin 2 was in an awkward position to view the heart correctly.

Afterwards we saw a Dr (not one that I have seen before) and he actually made me worry.     He seemed very concerned especially as Twin 2 has always been the smaller of the two. Not by much though and my Dr wasn't concerned about this anyway - he said it's fine with non identical Twins. 
He said that maybe the heart hasn't formed correctly.    

I've got to go back for another scan next Tuesday.

Has anyone else been told this before? I'm so worried.  

Abby


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Abby,

I am not having twins, as you can see from my ticker, but I was in a similar situation to you after my first 20 week scan.  

When the sonographer was doing our measurements on the baby, she could not confirm the heart chambers or cleft palette/mouth measurements, as our baby was lying face down and refused point black to move despite me moving around and drinking cold water - she was only getting partial views of the heart. I was told not to worry and I would be be re-scanned in 10 days ... I discovered that this is not an usual thing to happen with singletons and I can imagine happens more frequently with twins.

Try not to worry, despite what the consultant said .. remember it was the sonographer who was looking at the live scan not the Dr.  

I know it's difficult .. I worried too despite being reassured that everything was fine ... and it was at the next scan.

I hope that has given you some comfort .. take care and Good luck .. Bels x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Abby

We had the exact same problem at our 20 week scan and had to have a follow up scan 4 weeks later "just to be sure". The sonographer said it was very common with twins to be recalled because one wont/cant "show" themselves and play hide and seek.
Our consultant was very good in that he played everything "down"( does not stop you worryng though) but perhaps your doctor is just over cautious!! Have you got a follow- up scan arranged?
As you can see, both of ours were fine and i really hope the same for your little girls!!

Love

Amanda[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 16:59Ooops...just realised you are going back on Tuesday...let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## Olleyonion (May 9, 2004)

Abby,
Congratulations on your girls!  
I haven't experienced this but I just wanted to send you positive vibe, hopefully things will be fine.  I will be thinking of you next Tuesday.
Love,
Katie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Abby,

I too had the exact same thing at my 20 week scan they also said the same twin now (gracie) had valves missing from the brain, I like you was so horrified and had to wait 2 weeks for the next scan which was the longest wait of my life, but all was fine and my 2 little girls are perfect.
I do think it is quite common with twins to not get a exact report every scan.

Hope everything will be ok, I'm sure it will hun.

Let us know what happens.

loads of   

Luv Lisa
xxx


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Abbey, first of all, let me send you a great big   and   because I can only imagine what you're going through.  

I haven't had the same experience as you have but on our 20wk scan twin 2 wouldn't get "into position" and it took over 50 mins to complete the scan because of this.  Eventually baby moved and the scanner got the views he needed but did say that in almost 70% of twin scans the mums are asked to go back because one or other of the twins was being "naughty" and the views needed couldn't be seen.

I'm keeping everything crossed that this is the case with your baby girl and hopefully once you have your scan next week everything will be fine.  A week does seem an awful long time to wait, can't they fit you in this week, or does it have to be a full week??

Love to you and bump rubs to your babies

Rebecca xxx


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  

It has made me feel a whole lot better. DH is very positive so I'm going to be to although it doesn't stop me worrying about it.  

Trying to keep myself busy so I don't have to think about it. I'm sure Tuesday will come round fast. They've actually just changed my appointment time from 4.20 to 1.40 so that's good. Less waiting!  

Hopefully my little one will be fine and her sister is looking after her in there.  

I'll update you all.  

Thanks again

Abby


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

abi, just wanted to say that i'm thinking of you and hopefully you will get the all clear on tuesday. one of our boys has a rare congenital heart problem called pulmonary atresia, despite loads of scans it was not picked up on. anyway he had to have an operation at 6 weeks of age and will need another two before his problem is fully corrected and i just wanted to say that if you are told there is a problem please get in touch with me - i've become a bit of an expert on what they can do for kids born with poorly hearts and it truly astounds me. i hope and pray that you will not have to deal with any problems but if you do get bad news and want to talk about it please get in touch. 
love bev x


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Abby

Just wanted to say same thing happened with me.  Twin one 20 week scan all went fine and Euan was very co-operative, as for Ryan well Doc had the same problem as you had, could only see two chambers of heart and I was told I had to come back the following week for another scan to check all was ok.  I was worried sick tho Doctold me I shouldn't worry as this happens a lot.

I know its hard but please try not to worry and I'm sure bubbs will be more co-operative at the next scan and all will be well.

Thinking of you and please let us know how it goes!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------

